# A pain in the grass ..........................



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

My $50 yearly 50 lb bag of grass seed at TSC is $100 this year .   That's a hell of a price to feed the darn birds that eat it faster than I can spread it .


----------



## Aukai (Mar 31, 2022)

Chooot em....


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 31, 2022)

Why is your grass dying out every year?


----------



## wachuko (Mar 31, 2022)

I use this to feed them...  but this is as expensive (or even more so) than using lawn seeds...  They go through it all in a week!!


----------



## rabler (Mar 31, 2022)

You just need a cat or two ...


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 31, 2022)

Yeap. Bought a 50 pound bag a few weeks ago. Got the same sticker shock.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Why is your grass dying out every year?


They built a house next door so I'm over seeding that side . I also graded down the other house where the basement shop is and never seeded it . I'm going to hook the rake onto the Bota , grade it one last time and seed and straw it over . You know my plan to get back into that basement .


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> My $50 yearly 50 lb bag of grass seed at TSC is $100 this year .   That's a hell of a price to feed the darn birds that eat it faster than I can spread it .


yep, my favorites stuff is lesco pre-emergent crabgrass preventer... could not afford it this year, had to go vigoro. 
When I started buying it, in 2000, it was $23.. around 2009 it went up to mid 30s.. then around 2017 around 49... now it was $69  ouch... I would need 3-4 bags. being retired means no frills..

I can't even find my seed... Rebel fescue..  can't wait to see the price on that... although this year we are not dealing with reseading. We got the grubs before they got the lawn... last year was a major re-seed... the grubs got us first.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Just wait until you buy fertilizer. I bought a 30 gallon drum  of generic  Round up in August last year for 475.00 The same drum in January was 1495.00  Prices on walnuts are in the low 68 cents a pound compared to 1.50 a few years ago. The broker just sent me a letter canceling the contract for inshell walnuts. They said because of the port back up in California they lost 47 percent of their sales compared to last year. Should be a very interesting year . Just can't understand on a 4 dollar bag of walnuts in the store my gross share is maybe 62 cents.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> Just wait until you buy fertilizer. I bought a 30 gallon drum  of generic  Round up in August last year for 475.00 The same drum in January was 1495.00  Prices on walnuts are in the low 68 cents a pound compared to 1.50 a few years ago. The broker just sent me a letter canceling the contract for inshell walnuts. They said because of the port back up in California they lost 47 percent of their sales compared to last year. Should be a very interesting year . Just can't understand on a 4 dollar bag of walnuts in the store my gross share is maybe 62 cents.


something is wrong, because we are paying more here on the East Coast. Fuel? Our grocery prices are up period... everything.
Went to the fish store yesterday... Sole (didn't pay attention to what kind of sole, when I saw the price it wasn't for me) was $50 a lb..  My wife likes salmon... I think because of her high blood pressure, or cholesterol, she wants to have it weekly... It's almost double the price...


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Diesel here in California is 6.50 a gallon


----------



## tq60 (Mar 31, 2022)

CHECK THE BAG TAG!!

Unless you are using the big white bag you need to check the bag tag at the bottom.

Last year got a bag of blnded Fescue, checked bag tag, not coated seed and it did well.

Later picked up another bag without checking as it was same exact bag.

Get it open and coated seed $//=×%&*!!

Bag tag indicated coated seed, same bar code but different batch.

Just get the white bag now.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

tq60 said:


> CHECK THE BAG TAG!!
> 
> Unless you are using the big white bag you need to check the bag tag at the bottom.
> 
> ...


who are you replying to? Me?


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> My $50 yearly 50 lb bag of grass seed at TSC is $100 this year .   That's a hell of a price to feed the darn birds that eat it faster than I can spread it .


you're suppose to overseed in the fall not in the spring.. when your normal temps fall into the 70's lay between 3 to 10 lbs per thou square feet of turf.. use a starter fert and water every day till the new grass is about 2 inches.. then reduce that to about two times a week and finally once a week


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> something is wrong, because we are paying more here on the East Coast. Fuel? Our grocery prices are up period... everything.
> Went to the fish store yesterday... Sole (didn't pay attention to what kind of sole, when I saw the price it wasn't for me) was $50 a lb..  My wife likes salmon... I think because of her high blood pressure, or cholesterol, she wants to have it weekly... It's almost double the price...


us pros have been talking about it, the price of seed and fert going up quite a bit in the last 6 months


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

tq60 said:


> CHECK THE BAG TAG!!
> 
> Unless you are using the big white bag you need to check the bag tag at the bottom.
> 
> ...


Lesco tall fescue or Black Beauty.. but it also depends on what zone you're in too.. like me, i am in 7a, wishing that Zoysia grew here..


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

But what ever brand you use, be sure that there is no weed seed in it.. i don't care what percentage is says it has.. it ain't good enough.. you want zero weed seed


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> Lesco tall fescue or Black Beauty.. but it also depends on what zone you're in too.. like me, i am in 7a, wishing that Zoysia grew here..


zoysia will grow here. My dad and I put it in when I was a kid, early 60s, we put plugs every few inches... I think 6 or 12 can't remember. when he passed in 82, it was really starting to take hold, most of the ground was brown all winter, and green all summer. Low amount of mowing.. It was good to see it finally worth it... but not for him... for the next owner of the house.. It really take a long time for that to grow.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> zoysia will grow here. My dad and I put it in when I was a kid, early 60s, we put plugs every few inches... I think 6 or 12 can't remember. when he passed in 82, it was really starting to take hold, most of the ground was brown all winter, and green all summer. Low amount of mowing.. It was good to see it finally worth it... but not for him... for the next owner of the house.. It really take a long time for that to grow.


Yes.. they say it will do well here but i am not that confident about it.. they have a Zoysia seed now.. last time i check at the GIE, it was bout 450 bucks for 50 lbs of seed. Nice thing about it.. low maintenance, no weeds and only have to mow it about once every two weeks


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> Yes.. they say it will do well here but i am not that confident about it.. they have a Zoysia seed now.. last time i check at the GIE, it was bout 450 bucks for 50 lbs of seed. Nice thing about it.. low maintenance, no weeds and only have to mow it about once ever two weeks


but like I said, good for the next owner... it takes so long to grow... but it does choke the weeds out, and because it takes so long to grow, your mowing is greatly reduced... I don't know how old you are, but my dad was early to mid thirties,


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> but like I said, good for the next owner... it takes so long to grow... but it does choke the weeds out, and because it takes so long to grow, your mowing is greatly reduced... I don't know how old you are, but my dad was early to mid thirties,


yeah.. 65.. and i have a lawn care company


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> yeah.. 65.. and i have a lawn care company


too late for you to enjoy it..


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

Not being a farmer , I guess I'm under seeding ?   All I know , I couldn't get grass under my large Maple tree until the new neighbors cut all their pine trees down last spring . I finally got grass to grow and it looks great . The other house just needs some more seed as it has dirt spots and grass mixed . Just catching up from last year but having sticker shock .


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Not being a farmer , I guess I'm under seeding ?   All I know , I couldn't get grass under my large Maple tree until the new neighbors cut all their pine trees down last spring . I finally got grass to grow and it looks great . The other house just needs some more seed as it has dirt spots and grass mixed . Just catching up from last year but having sticker shock .


yeah.. shade will do that.. sadly


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> yeah.. shade will do that.. sadly


Yes , this was full time shade !


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

and to be honest, there isn't really such a thing as "shade grass"..


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

I've been in this house since 93 . Every year , 50 lbs of seed went into this area . It would sprout to about 2" and then just die and dwindle out . I gave up on it . Without the pine trees blocking the sun , last year the grass came in and is still there !   Maybe I'll get a pair of horseshoe pits back in this summer .


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I've been in this house since 93 .* Every year , 50 lbs of seed went into this area . It would sprout to about 2" and then just die and dwindle out *. I gave up on it . Without the pine trees blocking the sun , last year the grass came in and is still there !  Maybe I'll get a pair of horseshoe pits back in this summer .


at what time of year were you doing this.. hopefully not in the spring


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Not being a farmer , I guess I'm under seeding ?   All I know , I couldn't get grass under my large Maple tree until the new neighbors cut all their pine trees down last spring . I finally got grass to grow and it looks great . The other house just needs some more seed as it has dirt spots and grass mixed . Just catching up from last year but having sticker shock .


Good luck with the Maple tree... damn things always put their roots on top of the grass, or just sticking out.. They like to torture us.. I have to stand on my lawn tractor, otherwise my private parts take a massive beating (think ping pong) as I bounce from one root to the next on my property line with my neighbor. The previous owner didn't honor setbacks and planted on the property line or on my property ...  It's a real rough ride..


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Good luck with the Maple tree... damn things always put their roots on top of the grass, or just sticking out.. They like to torture us.. I have to stand on my lawn tractor, otherwise my private parts take a massive beating (think ping pong) as I bounce from one root to the next on my property line with my neighbor. The previous owner didn't honor setbacks and planted on the property line or on my property ...  It's a real rough ride..


i use the weedeater in those cases


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> i use the weedeater in those cases


its over one hundred feet long... and with a 44" deck about 2-3 passes... so quite a large area..


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> at what time of year were you doing this.. hopefully not in the spring


Well of course it was Spring . I'm a fair weather farmer .


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Well of course it was Spring . I'm a fair weather farmer .


oh boy


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 31, 2022)

You guys have to reseed?   I can't get mine to stop growing.  Roundup only slows it down a bit.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> oh boy


I'm watching wild fires down in your area ( possibly ) , stay safe !


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I'm watching wild fires down in your area ( possibly ) , stay safe !








This was two days ago here where i am


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 1, 2022)

My back garden backs onto a farm. Our corner is the local wildlife congregation point. We have several of those kind of feeders. All birds eat sunflower seed, but there is also the small niger seed for goldfinch, and a couple of others. There are pheasants feeder, woodpeckers, (bluetits), doves, and many others. I watched a mouse helping himself to some of the bird seed get brutally taken out by a sparrowhawk. We see the blackbirds get territorial. I have not checked the cost of the feed lately, but I think we just pay up. They are our entertainment!

[ EDIT: Hmm (bluetits) is compressed into one word, and in brackets, because it got auto-censored by asterisk bleep   ]


----------

